# Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

Ideal für Karpfenangler als schwimmendes Zelt. Ich habe mir eine *Rettungsinsel *vor 5 Monaten bei eBay ersteigert, weil ich sie als schwimmendes Zelt nutzen wollte. 
Man kann sie ganz bequem im Kofferraum transportieren und am Wasser mittels der dazugehörigen Pressluftflasche vor Ort selbständig aufblasen.  
Praktisch wenn Ihr mit einem kleinen Boot übers Wochenende auf dem Wasser bleiben wollt, in dieser *Rettungsinsel* findet sämtliches Zubehör platz, dass Ihr zum Angeln benötigt. 
Fest verankert und geschützt vor Nässe bleiben Eure Schlafutensilien trocken und nehmen keinen zusätzlichen Platz im eigentlichen Angelboot in Anspruch. In der Regel hat man ja auf den *kleinen Angelbooten* nicht so viele Verstaumöglichkeiten. 
Und habt Ihr vom Angeln die Nase voll, dann könnt Ihr genauso gut ans Ufer fahren um zu Grillen oder um sich die Beine zu vertreten, auch das Angelequipment könnte dann in ihr verstaut werden, ohne das Ihr alles an Board lassen müsst. 
Die Anwendungsmöglichkeiten einer solchen Rettungsinsel sind recht vielseitig !!! 


*Das Packmaß:
Breite: 78 cm 
Höhe: 35 cm 
Tiefe: 52 cm 
Gewicht: ca. 32 Kilo* 
 für mindestens 4 Personen

*MEIN TIPP: Mit einem Tarnnetz versehen, könnt Ihr auch der Auffälligkeit entgegenwirken. !!! 
*
*Es wäre auch mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick möglich, einen Elektro-Außenborder an der Rettungsinsel zu befestigen, sodass Ihr sogar noch Mobil mit ihr währt, ansonsten geht's im Schlepptau mit ihr ab aufs Wasser und hinein ins Angelwochenende. Besser geht's nun wirklich nicht !!!*


*Auf die Idee bin ich gekommen, als ich in einer Angelzeitschrift einen Bericht über einen Karpfenangler sah, der ein Zelt auf ein Schlauchboot befestigte. Sah alles andere als vertrauenserweckend aus. |bigeyes*
*Im übrigen würde ich mich auch wieder von ihr trennen wollen, da wir uns mittlerweile ein Boot zugelegt haben. Das Teil ist von Zodiac ... also kein Billigschrott
*


----------



## milos2009 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Coole Idee |rolleyes

Wer weiss ob das stabil ist wie du die Ruten fest hast mit banksticks .... ??? 

Gibt ja auch viele Vorteile


----------



## Udo561 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Hi,
bekommst du das Teil nicht mehr los ? :q
Ich würde die Rettungsinsel auch noch als Sauna, Planschbecken oder als Vorratsraum anpreisen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## colognecarp (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Hast du ein Bild in Aktion, sieht bestimmt witzig aus ? #h


----------



## teddy88 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

@ TE was geau willst du uns jetz damit sagen?Soll ich mir son Teil jetz kaufen?Bist ne Art Foren-Shoppping-Verkäufer?

Ausserdem son dezentes Knallrot lässt sich auch mit nem Tarnnetz zumindest für meinen Geschmack nicht ordentlich tarnen. Desweiteren haben die meißten extrem spitze Gegenstände dabei ( Boilienadel, Messer, etc) welchen die Insel NIE stand hält......vielleicht möchte Ich mir auchmal was warmes kochen.....die Insel ist nicht zufällig feuerfest?! Macht sicher wahnsinnig Spaß wenns ganze Tackle samt Insel nach der Gute-Nacht-Zigaretta abraucht!!


Also Lieber TE, vielen Dank für deinen (hoffentlich) ernst gemeinten Scherz am Morgen.

Sollte der Thread ernst gemeint sein, fehlen mir offengestanden die Worte......

PS: vor 5 MONATEN, also dem Kaufdatum war meines Wissens nach tiefster Winter in Deutschland/Europa.....denke also du hast deine geniale Schwimminsel nie getestet?!?!


----------



## snorreausflake (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Ich hab mir neulich in Murmansk ein russiches Atom U-Boot gekauft, eignet sich hervoragend zum Karpfenfischen da man auf Deck super das Rod Pod aufbauen kann, desweitern hat man vom Turm einen Super Rundumblick
Sollten andere Angler auf meinem Platz fischen, schieß ich nen 4er Fächer mit meinem Torpedos und gut ist.
Leider ist der Reaktor etwas undicht, was aber einen positiven Nebenefekt hat : das Teil schimmerd im Dunkeln grünlich und ist auch nacht´s leicht wieder zu finden, Beta Light in groß eben:q
Auch die von Teddy beschriebene Probleme mit der kalten Jahreszeit hab ich nicht, das Boot knackt beim auftauchen Eis bis 1m.
Wenn ich grad nicht damit in unsrem See beim fischen bin, kreuz ich öfters mal in amerikanischen Gewässern umher und mach die Jungs dort ganz hibbelig|supergri

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das so ne Insel zum angeln taugt, wie will man da drillen? Ist bestimmt nicht leicht da drauf angenehm zu stehen, komm ich mit meinem U-Bootle doch besser weg|rolleyes


----------



## gründler (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Also zum absaufen wegen spitzen gegenständen,das Material so einer Rettungsinsel ist bestimmt keine 1mm Discounter Luftmatratzenstärke,sondern extrem stabil reißfest stoßfest......
Oder meint hier jemand die bauen die Dinger damit die im Atlantik wegen irgend einem Reißverschluß Messer Anker........ absaufen,die können ne menge ab wenn es orginal geprüfte Inseln sind,wie sie auf Bohrinseln....vorhanden sind.

Ob das nun jemand brauch um glücklich auf'n See..... zu Angeln muss jeder selber wissen,ich brauch es net.

Ps:Es gibt Schlauchbootfarbe in grün dann brauch man auch kein Tarnnetz.

#h


----------



## Doc Plato (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Ich hab mir neulich in Murmansk ein russiches Atom U-Boot gekauft, eignet sich hervoragend zum Karpfenfischen da man auf Deck super das Rod Pod aufbauen kann, desweitern hat man vom Turm einen Super Rundumblick
> Sollten andere Angler auf meinem Platz fischen, schieß ich nen 4er Fächer mit meinem Torpedos und gut ist.
> Leider ist der Reaktor etwas undicht, was aber einen positiven Nebenefekt hat : das Teil schimmerd im Dunkeln grünlich und ist auch nacht´s leicht wieder zu finden, Beta Light in groß eben:q
> Auch die von Teddy beschriebene Probleme mit der kalten Jahreszeit hab ich nicht, das Boot knackt beim auftauchen Eis bis 1m.
> Wenn ich grad nicht damit in unsrem See beim fischen bin, kreuz ich öfters mal in amerikanischen Gewässern umher und mach die Jungs dort ganz hibbelig|supergri



Dann bist Du dat also auf meinem Echolot und Sonar der mir andauernd die Fische verjagt..... Freundchen.....


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Also ich bin begeistert von den vielen ideenreichen Anmerkungen. Einige von euch scheinen nicht richtig lesen zu können. Lediglich als Schlafplatz dienen soll. Ihr habt sicherlich recht zum eigentlichen Angeln wohl eher ungeeignet, aber zum Schlafen wäre es eine Idee. Aber es scheinen hier alle Boote mit einer Schlafkabine zu haben. Aber ein Wochenende auf dem Wasser mit einem Ruderboot, wenn überhaupt eines vorhanden ist, stell ich mir nicht so prickelnd vor. die Ruten im Plastik Boot, und geschlafen wird auf der Insel .... so war es gedacht !!! Es gibt eine Menge Gewässer im Berliner Umland die nicht so ohne weiteres vom Ufer beangelbar sind, aufgrund mangels Freiflächen. Viele Gewässer sind bis ans Wasser privat verbaut !!! Und die stellen wo ein Angelansitz möglich wäre einfach zu uninteressant. #q


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Du meinst ernsthaft sowas: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rettungsfloß ??


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

*Q teddy88* Weder Forenverkäufer noch dein Ersatzgehirn ...gg wenn du richtig gelesen hättest. 
Dürfte wohl jedem einleuchten das ein Messer nicht so rumliegen sollte. Spitze Gegenstände würde ich auch immer irgendwo hinschmeißen... :vik: Und an welcher Stelle stand das du in der Rettungsinsel kochen sollst ...:#2: Grübel.   Und wenn du einfach nicht Rauchen würdest, könntest du deiner Gesundheit einen gefallen damit tun.|peinlich Und du kannst  ja mal beim Hersteller anfragen, ob es die Dinger auch in Camouflage für dich gibt #6


----------



## firemirl (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Sicher eher so etwas:

http://www.google.de/product_url?q=...TL_-D8i1-QbD1b3oCg&sa=title&ved=0CAcQgwgwADgA

Ist aber an sich schon etwas |bigeyes  #y

Aber wer Spaß daran hat. Ich werde die Wasserschwein - Jäger ähm sorry Carp-Hunter wohl nie richtig verstehen lernen.


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

* Q firemirl *....jep genau so etwas. Halt nur von Zodiac ... so zu sagen der Mercedes unter den Teilen


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bekommst du das Teil nicht mehr los ? :q
> Ich würde die Rettungsinsel auch noch als Sauna, Planschbecken oder als Vorratsraum anpreisen
> Gruß Udo



@ Udo561 
Ich bin erstaunt über dein Ideenreichtum, Vorratsraum ist ne coole Idee. Sprichst du da etwa aus eigenen Erfahrungen ?|bigeyes  Also mir persönlich reicht eine Kühlbox vom Volumen her.  Die Insel ist Originalverpackt, und wozu die Mühe und vorher Testen. Im übrigen ist das keine Schwimminsel, sondern eine Rettungsinsel. #q


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



vermesser schrieb:


> du meinst ernsthaft sowas: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/rettungsfloß ??



#6 ..............


----------



## olaf70 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Ich habe vor Jahren mal einen Lehrgang besucht, da haben hat man mir u.a. versucht den Umgang mit einer Rettungsinsel beizubringen. Das Aufblasen ging ja sehr komfortabel, weil automatisch. Aber das Ablassen der Luft haben sie damals auf Land in der Werkstatt gemacht.
Wie muß ich mir das vorstellen? Ist da denn ein Ventil drin, daß man mit Bordwerkzeug bedienen kann?


----------



## teddy88 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

@fotospezi wie mein Ersatzgehirn?!
noch keine 15 posts und hier einen auf dicke Hose machen des kann ich leiden.........


Nein es passiert auch nie dass man ausversehen etwas fallen lässt oder so, desweiteren kühlt man total schnell aus wenn man auf so einem Rettunsfloß ohne Überlebensanzug unterwegs ist!Wasser in Deutschland wird meißtens nicht über 20 Grad warm........d.h. du würdest dir n gewaltig kaltes Hinterteil holen.....


Desweiteren verzichte ich auf persönliche Angriffe, ganz im Gegensatz zu dir!Es ist meine Entscheidung was ich mache und soll nicht deine Sorge sein.

Wobei wenn du den Vorschlag wirklich ernst gemeint hast sollte man sich um deine Gesundheit sorgen machen.......

Alles weitere überlasse Ich deiner Fantasie und wünsche dir noch ne gelungene Zeit auf www.Anglerboad.de

mfg Ted


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



gründler schrieb:


> Also zum absaufen wegen spitzen gegenständen,das Material so einer Rettungsinsel ist bestimmt keine 1mm Discounter Luftmatratzenstärke,sondern extrem stabil reißfest stoßfest......
> Oder meint hier jemand die bauen die Dinger damit die im Atlantik wegen irgend einem Reißverschluß Messer Anker........ absaufen,die können ne menge ab wenn es orginal geprüfte Inseln sind,wie sie auf Bohrinseln....vorhanden sind.
> 
> Ob das nun jemand brauch um glücklich auf'n See..... zu Angeln muss jeder selber wissen,ich brauch es net.
> ...



Schlauchbootfarbe wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, aber kann sich jeder gestalten wie er mag. Wollte hier auch keine Gebrauchsanleitung für Ideen liefern. Lediglich einen Ansatz dazu liefern !!! Hast du einen speziellen Hersteller auf Lager ???


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor Jahren mal einen Lehrgang besucht, da haben hat man mir u.a. versucht den Umgang mit einer Rettungsinsel beizubringen. Das Aufblasen ging ja sehr komfortabel, weil automatisch. Aber das Ablassen der Luft haben sie damals auf Land in der Werkstatt gemacht.
> Wie muß ich mir das vorstellen? Ist da denn ein Ventil drin, daß man mit Bordwerkzeug bedienen kann?



Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt...normalerweise blasen die sich ja bei Wasserkontakt selbstständig auf...aber wie krieg ich das Monster anschließend wieder klein und ins Auto???


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor Jahren mal einen Lehrgang besucht, da haben hat man mir u.a. versucht den Umgang mit einer Rettungsinsel beizubringen. Das Aufblasen ging ja sehr komfortabel, weil automatisch. Aber das Ablassen der Luft haben sie damals auf Land in der Werkstatt gemacht.
> Wie muß ich mir das vorstellen? Ist da denn ein Ventil drin, daß man mit Bordwerkzeug bedienen kann?



An dieser ist eine Pressluftflasche, kannste fast in jeden Tauchladen nachfüllen lassen. Mit 5 Euro sind Sie dabei :vik:


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt...normalerweise blasen die sich ja bei Wasserkontakt selbstständig auf...aber wie krieg ich das Monster anschließend wieder klein und ins Auto???



Also du könntest die Luft ablassen. Das Zusammenpacken kostet etwas Zeit, aber ich habe auch nen Bulli mit viel Platz. Diese Frage stellte sich mir noch nie.


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Ja, das ist ja klar, daß die Luft wieder raus muss. Meines Wissens sind die Dinger aber doch keine Luftmatratzen, wo man einfach so die Luft rauslässt. Hab mal irgendwo gehört, daß da irgendein Schaum drin wäre, der durch ne Pressluftkartusche bei Wasserkontakt aufgeblasen wird...und danach wären die Dinger quasi unsinkbar, geben Beschädigungen unempfindlich, aber halt auch mehr oder weniger nur einmal verwendbar...hmm...na es gibt wahrscheinlich unterschiedliche...


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



teddy88 schrieb:


> @fotospezi wie mein Ersatzgehirn?!
> noch keine 15 posts und hier einen auf dicke Hose machen des kann ich leiden.........
> 
> 
> ...



Also zu deinem Argument fällt mir überhaupt nichts mehr ein. Was machst Du armer Junge nur im Winter ??? #c


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ja klar, daß die Luft wieder raus muss. Meines Wissens sind die Dinger aber doch keine Luftmatratzen, wo man einfach so die Luft rauslässt. Hab mal irgendwo gehört, daß da irgendein Schaum drin wäre, der durch ne Pressluftkartusche bei Wasserkontakt aufgeblasen wird...und danach wären die Dinger quasi unsinkbar, geben Beschädigungen unempfindlich, aber halt auch mehr oder weniger nur einmal verwendbar...hmm...na es gibt wahrscheinlich unterschiedliche...



Lediglich Pressluft-Betrieb. Zur Not könnte man die Luft auch am Flanschstück ablassen. Die Flasche muss dann eh gefüllt werden.
Gehe allerdings davon aus, das es ein Rückstoßventil besitzt. Müsste man mal genauer Recherchieren. Die Hersteller schreiben nichts genaueres darüber. Und wie beschrieben, hatte ich es selber noch nie in Betrieb genommen, geschweige denn auseinander gebaut oder aufblasen lassen. Ist so schön verpackt ....


----------



## gründler (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Ne hab leider keine Quelle hab nen GFK Boot da brauch ich die net,aber weiß das es die gibt,vor paar Jahren hat nen Kumpel nen Schlauchboot grün gepinselt mit Schlauchbootfarbe hier aus'n Bootsladen.

Hier gibt es zb. schwarz grau....

http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=schlauchbootfarbe&tag=googhydr08-21&index=aps&hvadid=3962177221&ref=pd_sl_8lqqgfudmx_b

muste mal bißchen suchen bei gooooogel.

lg


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Habe mal Bilder von der Rettungsinsel eingestellt. Originalverpackt !!!


----------



## Carras (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Nun was haut ihr denn alle so drauf rum?

Das ist nichts neues! Das es Karpfenangler gibt, die sich u.a. auch an (nennen wir es mal so) schwierige Gewässer wagen, ist sicher bekannt.

Hab inzwischen schon von einigen Anglern, Artikel gelesen, die ein, zwei oder mehr Nächte, direkt auf dem Wasser verbracht haben (mit zwei Booten z.B.). 

Daß man sowas nicht unbedingt auf dem 5 Hektar Weiher benötigt, ist klar.

Wer es aber mal an anderen (großen) Gewässern, wie z.B. in Meck Pomm benutzt, um an Stellen zu fischen, die sonst absolut unerreichbar sind. Warum nicht. Jeder wie er will.

Und das es dazu auch schon andere Karpfenangler gab, die so ne Rettungs- oder Schwimminsel oder Ponton dazu verwendet haben,...ist für mich zumindest, nun nix neues.

Ob man nun zwei Boote oder eben ein Boot und eine solche Insel nimmt,....ist eigentlich wurscht.

Z.B. auf der Müritz, oder auf einem großen See in Österreich. Da kann man sogar mit richtige Floosen quer durchs Gewässer ziehen um zu Angeln wo man will.


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



gründler schrieb:


> Ne hab leider keine Quelle hab nen GFK Boot da brauch ich die net,aber weiß das es die gibt,vor paar Jahren hat nen Kumpel nen Schlauchboot grün gepinselt mit Schlauchbootfarbe hier aus'n Bootsladen.
> 
> Hier gibt es zb. schwarz grau....
> 
> ...



Danke #h


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



fotospezi schrieb:


> Lediglich Pressluft-Betrieb. Zur Not könnte man die Luft auch am Flanschstück ablassen. Die Flasche muss dann eh gefüllt werden.
> Gehe allerdings davon aus, das es ein Rückstoßventil besitzt. Müsste man mal genauer Recherchieren. Die Hersteller schreiben nichts genaueres darüber. Und wie beschrieben, hatte ich es selber noch nie in Betrieb genommen, geschweige denn auseinander gebaut oder aufblasen lassen. Ist so schön verpackt ....



Also wenn es so ist, hat man quasi ein großes, überdachtes und robustes Schlauchboot...naja, warum nicht...schlecht zu rudern aufgrund der Form, aber im Extremfall sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## Udo561 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



fotospezi schrieb:


> @ Udo561
> Ich bin erstaunt über dein Ideenreichtum, Vorratsraum ist ne coole Idee. Im übrigen ist das keine Schwimminsel, sondern eine Rettungsinsel. #q



Hi,
wie schön du es doch schreibst , eine Rettungsinsel #6

Also kein schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler 
Verkauf das Teil beim Auktionshaus auch als Rettungsinsel , sofern sie noch in Ordnung ist und keine neue Prüfung braucht und gut ist es .
Jeder Karpfenangler macht sich damit auf dem Wasser zum Affen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Jetzt mal nix für ungut @ fotospezi,

aber was willst du eigentlich hier sagen?

Willst du dein schwimmendes Zelt hier vorstellen?

Dann hau doch einfach mal ein paar Spezifotos (Achtung Wortspiel ) raus, wenn du mit dem Dingen unterwegs bist...

Ich z.B. würd nämlich echt gerne mal sehen, wie du am Wasser auf- und abrödelst.:q
Weil, ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass Karpfenangler immer relativ viel Angelgerät mit sich rum schleppen.|rolleyes
Wie machst du das denn so?
Packst du die "Insel" in deinen "Bulli" und das restliche Angelgeraffel in einen Anhänger?

Bitte Bitte lieber guter Fotospezi, gib uns Infos!
Ich kann mich schon vor lauter Neugierde kaum noch hier auf meinem Bürostuhl halten!!!


Oder willst du das Dingen wirklich nur verkaufen?

An die dollen Angler!
Die kaufen sowas bestimmt!
Ist ja von Zodiac...
Der Mercedes unter den sinnlosen Dingen, die kein Mensch braucht (außer er/sie ist schiffsbrüchig).

Wat willste denn für die nett verpackte Rarität haben?
899,95€???
Quasi ein Schnäppchen!#6

Als Bonus gibts dann noch einen Eimer Schlauchbootfarbe, nen Packen Siemens-Lufthaken und ein gebrauchtes NVA-Tarnnetz dabei.


----------



## Carras (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Jeder Karpfenangler macht sich damit auf dem Wasser zum Affen :q
> Gruß Udo


 
Sag das mal anderen Karpfenanglern die sowas schon länger praktizieren


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> aber was willst du eigentlich hier sagen?



Diese Frage stelle ich mir trotz der freundlichen Diskussion über technische Details auch schon eine Weile.


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Jetzt mal nix für ungut @ fotospezi,
> 
> aber was willst du eigentlich hier sagen?
> 
> ...



Sorry wurde alles schon beschrieben. Solltest Dir schon die Mühe machen und richtig lesen. #q


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

@ Fotospezi, (jetzt mal am Thema vorbei) du solltest Dir ne andere Art und Weise zulegen um hier zu kommunizieren, sonst seh ick echt schwarz für Deine Boardzukunft und Themen die Du eröffnest und schnellstens Hilfe brauchst....

Ist nur nen Tip, nen gut gemeinter sogar ... Kannste Dir annehmen, musste aber nich .... 


In diesem Sinne ... Gruß Toxe


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Also auf einen Sachlichen Kommentar gibt es eine Sachliche Antwort.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

|bigeyes
Gewusst habe ich das ja schon immer, aber das ist wohl der endgültige Beweiss..:

Die spinnen, die Karpfenangler.:q


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

@ToxicTools... wer A sagt, muss auch B vertragen können. Habe die ganze Zeit über vernünftig geschrieben. Verstehe nicht wo das Problem ist. Steht auf meinem Nick ... verarsch mich ???


----------



## Udo561 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Hi,
mal im Ernst , hast du schon mal in einer Rettungsinsel gesessen ?
Ok , kein Problem , sitzen geht ganz gut , aber versuch dich mal  aufrecht zu stellen , das geht ohne fremde Hilfe kaum.
Ich habe schon in einer gesessen , allerdings war die im Schwimmbad  aufgebaut :q
Daher ist das Teil zum karpfenangeln ungeeignet , man kann sich einfach nicht aufrecht hinstellen.
Mal abgesehen von der niedrigen Höhe.
Gruß Udo


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Karpfenangler |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Sind wir nicht alle etwas Bluna #h


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

würe noch ne rundumleute in blau montieren denn dann kann man sich auch auf der nordsee treiben lassen ( echo nicht vergessen um im richtigen moment das wrack zu treffen ! ) freu mich dann schon auf die kk , titelseite pilken von der insel !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal im Ernst , hast du schon mal in einer Rettungsinsel gesessen ?
> Ok , kein Problem , sitzen geht ganz gut , aber versuch dich mal  aufrecht zu stellen , das geht ohne fremde Hilfe kaum.
> Ich habe schon in einer gesessen , allerdings war die im Schwimmbad  aufgebaut :q
> ...



*@ Udo561 *Nicht Angeln sondern nur Schlafen


----------



## snorreausflake (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



Carras schrieb:


> Ob man nun zwei Boote oder eben ein Boot und eine solche Insel nimmt,....ist eigentlich wurscht.


meiner Meinung nach eben nicht, die Rettungsinsel ist für sowas einfach nicht gemacht worden. Die ist eben einfach nur eine Nothilfe und nicht um es einige Tage bequem zu haben
Gegen zwei verzurrte Boote mit Unterkonstruktion oder ein stabiles Ponton ist auch nix einzuwenden, aber sowas find ich einfach völlig ungeeignet#d

@  Doc Palto : du hast mich wenigestens erkannt, andere haben mich schon als kapitalen Waller interpretiert und mich gezielt beangelt|supergri

Desweiteren könnt ich zum zusammelnfalten der Insel ne AK47 empfeheln. Könnt ich auch günstig in Murmansk erwerben|rolleyes


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> würe noch ne rundumleute in blau montieren denn dann kann man sich auch auf der nordsee treiben lassen ( echo nicht vergessen um im richtigen moment das wrack zu treffen ! ) freu mich dann schon auf die kk , titelseite pilken von der insel !!!!!!!!!!!



Also ich habe keine Lust auf besoffene Brandungsangler (siehe deinen Text: rundumleute blau montieren ) Ich Trinke keinen Alkohol, und Kutterfahrten waren mir aus diesem Grund schon immer etwas zu anstrengend. Zu hohe Verletzungsgefahr ....Pilker im Ohr und solche Dinge :vik:


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

@Snorreausflake.... du fährst also immer mit 2 Boote ans Wasser ???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes  Es gibt Angler die Besitzen keinen festen Liegeplatz. Die sind darauf angewiesen, gerade mal mit einem Boot aus zu kommen. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht ???? Wie transportierst du deine Boote, etwa auf deinem U-Boot ????


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



fotospezi schrieb:


> Also ich habe keine Lust auf besoffene Brandungsangler (siehe deinen Text: rundumleute blau montieren ) Ich Trinke keinen Alkohol, und Kutterfahrten waren mir aus diesem Grund schon immer etwas zu anstrengend. Zu hohe Verletzungsgefahr ....Pilker im Ohr und solche Dinge :vik:


 

dann wirst du deine insel wohl nicht los und würde mal versuchen nen rod pod fest zu verankern |uhoh:
und pilker im ohr ist garnix !!!! interessant wird es wenn sich der drilling im beutel verhakt hat :k|bigeyes:vik:vor allem das reißen nicht vergessen #g


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Platzprobleme kennen Brandungsangler eben nicht, kann ich euch auch nicht zu Vorwurf machen. Und was den Drilling im ..... angeht, jedem seinen Fetisch. Deswegen fahren wir Karpfenangler auch an die Küste, weil die Frauen dort genügend Opfer zur auswahl haben. Aber welche Frau steht schon auf .... Tote-Würmer #c

*@ Quappenjäger

Stramme Würmchen braucht das Land 
*


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



fotospezi schrieb:


> Platzprobleme kennen Brandungsangler eben nicht, kann ich euch auch nicht zu Vorwurf machen. Und was den Drilling im ..... angeht, jedem seinen Fetisch. Deswegen fahren wir Karpfenangler auch an die Küste, weil die Frauen dort genügend Opfer zur auswahl haben. Aber welche Frau steht schon auf .... Toten-Fisch #c
> 
> *@ Quappenjäger*


 
mom lass dich nicht von dem foto täuschen ! fische auch oft genug auf karpfen :q und wir karpfenangler , da ich auch einer bin , fahren gerne an die küste ! und einen toten fisch hab ich dort noch keiner frau gezeigt !!! ganz im gegenteil er war wild am zappeln :vik:


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

#g Ein hoch auf die Karpfenangler :vik:


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Rotenburg lese ich, etwas da wo der Kanibale |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Du ich mag eigentlich überhaupt keine Karpfenangler  War'n Joke
Schmecken tu ich auch nicht :v
*@Quappenjäger*


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



fotospezi schrieb:


> Rotenburg lese ich, etwas da wo der Kanibale |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Du ich mag eigentlich überhaupt keine Karpfenangler  War'n Joke
> Schmecken tu ich auch nicht :v
> *@Quappenjäger*


 

na da brauchst du keine angst haben |bigeyes rotenburg an der wümme und nicht das im süden !
aber frisch fisch direkt vom feuer legger


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Im übrigen, ein sehr nettes Forum ... sehr informativ. Möchte an dieser Stelle ein Lob an die Betreiber aussprechen, oder Niederschreiben.


----------



## fotospezi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> na da brauchst du keine angst haben |bigeyes rotenburg an der wümme und nicht das im süden !
> aber frisch fisch direkt vom feuer legger



War noch nie Brandungsangeln. Habt ihr auch mit den vergangenen winter zu kämpfen. Macht er sich auf eure Fangquoten bemerkbar ? Schlechter ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Wat soll denn die Gummischaukel nu kosten?

Für `n Zwanni nehme ich sie als Planschbecken für meinen Sohn . . .|rolleyes

Falls noch Rabatt dazu kommt, PN an mich . . .



#h#h


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



fotospezi schrieb:


> War noch nie Brandungsangeln. Habt ihr auch mit den vergangenen winter zu kämpfen. Macht er sich auf eure Fangquoten bemerkbar ? Schlechter ?


 
nee fisch satt und an unseren teichen karpfen bis 25 pfd! bisher alles top ! mann muss halt angeln können !!!#6letzte kuddertour auf der nordsee 20 kg reines filet !!! die größeren karpfen kamen in unseren teichen  leider nocht nicht ans band  wird drann gearbeitet #h


----------



## turm13 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

ich kauf das ding, als boje zum walfischen. 
also sorry aber ich hab mich weggeworfen beim lesen. kann doch nicht dein ernst sein das einem karpfenangler andrehen zu wollen. ich halte es für völlig ungeeignet, auch deshalb weil man es wie schon öfter erwähnt, nicht ohne weiteres wieder zusammen legen kann. 
vielleicht solltest du es in ein anderes, dem verwendungszweck entsprechendes forum einstellen.


----------



## Joschihika (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

@turm13: da haste recht. Nutzen wir es doch als Haischwimmer mit ner toten Robbe als Koederfisch.|supergri


----------



## Ralle2609 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

das ding hatta bestimmt i wo beim bund mitgenommen oder sonstwo.... wenn ich der besitzer des u bottes wöhre würde ich mal nach meiner rettungsinsel suchen  vll is sie ja weg :vik::vik::vik:

aber mal im ernst wie gehirnamputiert muss man sein um sich echt so aufs wasser zu wagen


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


> aber mal im ernst wie gehirnamputiert muss man sein um sich echt so aufs wasser zu wagen




#q Klasse Tonart, aber wat soll man sagen, passt ja irgendwie zu dem was unter Deinem Usernamen steht #q


----------



## zrako (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

diffundiert wasserstoff bei dem verwendetem gummi?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Mal ein paar Fragen zu dem Ding:
Wo legst Du Deine Ruten darauf ab? Auf meinem Boot hab ich dafür Rutenhalter.
Wo legst Du den Anker ab? Ich lass ihn an der Reling hängen.
Wie bewegst Du Dich damit vorwärts? Und erzähl mir jetzt nicht "Mit Paddeln".
Wo bringst Du Dein Tackle unter? Einfach reinlegen? Ich hab für sowas auf meinem Boot Stauräume.
Wie wirfst Du auf dem Ding aus oder drillst darauf? Das "Dach wegbauen"? Oder lehnst Du Dich aus der "Tür" raus?

Sorry, aber eine Rettungsinsel zum Angeln ist kompletter Schwachsinn; egal was sich hier einige zusammenphantasieren.


----------



## daci7 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



zrako schrieb:


> diffundiert wasserstoff bei dem verwendetem gummi?



Haste vor das Teil als Ballon zu verwenden? Oder willste nur 'nen ordentlichen Knall? |supergri glaub dafür wärs zu teuer ...


----------



## Alpinestars (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Ich sage mal einen schlechte Idee ist es ja nicht, und es ist ja auch einfach mal interessant zu hören was andere beim angelen für Ideen habe und alles so beim angeln dabei haben.

Ich werde mir glaube ich eine Hüpfburg kaufen die schwimmt auch, und wenn nichts beisst kann ich meine Zeit auch mit anderen akrobatischen sprüngen vertreiben!!! Bei mir in der Satzung steht aufjedenfall nicht das ich keine Hüpfburg mit aufs Wasser nehmen darf!!!


----------



## zrako (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



daci7 schrieb:


> Haste vor das Teil als Ballon zu verwenden? Oder willste nur 'nen ordentlichen Knall? |supergri glaub dafür wärs zu teuer ...



der kandidat hat 100 punkte:m


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



fotospezi schrieb:


> Also ich bin begeistert von den vielen ideenreichen Anmerkungen. Einige von euch scheinen nicht richtig lesen zu können. Lediglich als Schlafplatz dienen soll. Ihr habt sicherlich recht zum eigentlichen Angeln wohl eher ungeeignet, aber zum Schlafen wäre es eine Idee. Aber es scheinen hier alle Boote mit einer Schlafkabine zu haben. Aber ein Wochenende auf dem Wasser mit einem Ruderboot, wenn überhaupt eines vorhanden ist, stell ich mir nicht so prickelnd vor. die Ruten im Plastik Boot, und geschlafen wird auf der Insel .... so war es gedacht !!! Es gibt eine Menge Gewässer im Berliner Umland die nicht so ohne weiteres vom Ufer beangelbar sind, aufgrund mangels Freiflächen. Viele Gewässer sind bis ans Wasser privat verbaut !!! Und die stellen wo ein Angelansitz möglich wäre einfach zu uninteressant. #q


 
Tolle Geschäftsidee.#6

Aber in Deutschland ist kein Bedarf an solchen Geschichten. Musste mal in China versuchen mit dem Verkauf zu starten.#6


----------



## Carras (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



christian36 schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Fragen zu dem Ding:
> Wo legst Du Deine Ruten darauf ab? Auf meinem Boot hab ich dafür Rutenhalter.
> Wo legst Du den Anker ab? Ich lass ihn an der Reling hängen.
> Wie bewegst Du Dich damit vorwärts? Und erzähl mir jetzt nicht "Mit Paddeln".
> ...


 
Das Ding hat der TE Starter nur als Schlafmöglichkeit vorgesehen. Nicht um darauf zu Angeln!

Ggf. ist diese Rettungsinsel selbst, etwas zu klein dafür. 
Aber in größerer Ausführung, als Ponton und führ mehrere Personen, ist sowas durchaus möglich und wird auch von anderen Leuten so gemacht.

Schaut mal hier.


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

dachte so langsam kann mich ja nix mehr überraschen was die Karpfen-Kollegen so alles ans wasser schleppen .... |rolleyes
aber Rettungsinseln und Gasflaschen ist doch wieder mal nen Beweis fürs Gegenteil :m
falls es irgendwann beim ranschleppen des ganzen tackles mal Probleme geben sollte, dann sowas :


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Mit treibt es das Essen aus dem Magen wenn irgendwelche _Specimen-Hunter_ so penetrant versuchen irgendwelche Hintertürchen/Schlupflöcher in Verordnungen und Regelungen zu finden und der Bericht auf http://www.hunting-carp-team.de/bericht_21.html ist das beste Beispiel dafür:
*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=-2]I[/SIZE][/FONT]n diesem Bericht ist die Rede von einem Gewässer, an dem unsere geliebten Angelkollegen wirklich alles daran gesetzt haben explizit Karpfenangler von den wenigen Angelstellen über die der See verfügt ein für alle Mal weg zu bekommen*
Wieso das denn wohl?!

*Der Fisch – der Ausnahmefisch, wird in Bereichen zu finden sein die fernab der Dauereinschlägen von 120 Gramm-Bleien und Boilieteppichen liegen.*
Am besten kreuz und quer abspannen.

Sorry, aber wegen genau solchen Vollpfosten gibt es immer mehr Verbote und Regeln. Weil man braucht ja unbedingt ein Zelt oder eine Rettungsinsel als Schlafmöglichkeit. Ein  normales Boot mit Liege und Schirm tuts ja nicht.


----------



## Carras (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Der Bericht der Jungs diente nicht dazu, hier nun ne Grundsatzdiskussion über Karpfenangler und irgendwelche Gesetzeslücken zu führen.
Es ging nur darum, daß sowas durchaus umgesetzt wird und machbar ist. Um mehr ging es jetzt gar nicht

Vor allem die jenigen die hier nicht zu den Karpfenanglern gehören, poltern mal wieder mal pauschal drauf los. Leute,...ihr seid keinen Pfennig besser, aber keinen.

Der Bericht der Jungs mag nicht sonderlich geschickt geschrieben sein,...aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## zrako (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



christian36 schrieb:


> *[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=-2]I[/SIZE][/FONT]n diesem Bericht ist die Rede von einem Gewässer, an dem unsere geliebten Angelkollegen wirklich alles daran gesetzt haben explizit Karpfenangler von den wenigen Angelstellen über die der See verfügt ein für alle Mal weg zu bekommen*


woher weisst du das?


----------



## vermesser (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*



zrako schrieb:


> woher weisst du das?




Steht wortwörtlich in dem verlinkten Bericht...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

Bei uns haben die Karpfenangler am See alle so eine Insel wie ihr es nennt, aber die sagen dazu Abhakmatte.#h


----------



## Joschihika (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmendes Zelt für Karpfenangler*

@3,2,1 mein Zander: Der war gut. Nur passen leider meine grossen Fische nicht auf diese kleine Insel.|supergri


----------

